# luminous green urine



## bobins (Dec 11, 2004)

hi

yesterday i started taking multivits and codliver oil aswell as my normal glucosamine/chondroitin..

anyway around mid afternoon when nature called my pee was bloody bright greeny/yellow, i mean bright looked like a light saber  didnt burn, sting or anything, it seemed a normal pee apart from it looked like cartoon colours.

i thought this was prob down to the m-vits but thought id post up to see if anyone else has ever experienced this?

cheers


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Usually from excess vit - B


----------



## Damian81 (May 3, 2005)

1st few trips to the toilets with my light saber and then it goes back to bieng clear after i start the water intake


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes the Vitamins and B specifically.

Id use fish oil over Cod liver oil, due to the high concintration of Vitamin A, it can be toxic if taken regularly.

Fish oils are better and safer in th long run.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

I get that from the muti vits i take h and b super one


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Yes the Vitamins and B specifically...


Yes, i once took some of my dads vitamin supplements as he's a vegan, they were loaded with all the vitamin B complexes like 1500% the RDA. If i ****ed in the dark the stream would have glowed


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't worry mate, Barocca (sp) does the same thing.

Predator


----------



## bobins (Dec 11, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Yes the Vitamins and B specifically.
> 
> Id use fish oil over Cod liver oil, due to the high concintration of Vitamin A, it can be toxic if taken regularly.
> 
> Fish oils are better and safer in th long run.


hey, i just got these cod liver oils, 120 of them lol and now i cant take them?  been taking one a day (1g) is this gonna cause any problems?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I am not sure the recommended dose on that and dont know how many mgs of vitamin A there is.

A stores in the liver anyway and you dont need alot unless you have an autoimmune disorter.

Fish oils are cheaper and offer the best profile of the Omega 3's with DHA and EPA, so take those and maybe just take one tab a week of the liver oil.

sound simple enough?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

So happy to find this thread. Started both Test E and Vitamin B today, and my p!ss is neon yellow! I was concerned (it's my first injectable cycle) that something was wrong.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Vitamin B


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

When i take Animal Pak i get green wee


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Do you think the neon urine is a sign that something is wrong? Maybe I should take half a tablet of Vitamin B (It's MyProtein's super B tabs) instead.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

rectus said:


> Do you think the neon urine is a sign that something is wrong? Maybe I should take half a tablet of Vitamin B (It's MyProtein's super B tabs) instead.


It would perhaps be a sign if you weren;t supplementing B6 but if you are then it's perfectly normal.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

most likely as above and is just excess vit.

but if it glows in the dark though you may have radioactive p1ss :lol:


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I get this with solgar multi vits


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Its normal, they use b-vitamins when you do the urine test masking stuff, they add creatine and I think it is vitamin B-3, which gives it that color.

If you give someone a urine test and it is clear, that will send a flag.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

So are you saying the colour will go once the Test E has made its way into my system?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rectus said:


> So are you saying the colour will go once the Test E has made its way into my system?


What makes you think it is the test E?

Dark urine is the result of either dehydration, or using mega dosing of vitamins, either one or a combination of both, most likely if it is the color you say, it is the vitamins specifically vitamin B complex.


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

mines always like this an hour after taking opti-men, is an exess of vit b harmfull in anyway either on its own or when taking other things such as fish oil or hawthorn berry?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

hackskii said:


> What makes you think it is the test E?
> 
> Dark urine is the result of either dehydration, or using mega dosing of vitamins, either one or a combination of both, most likely if it is the color you say, it is the vitamins specifically vitamin B complex.


I don't think it's the Test E, I think it's the Vitamin B. You said that if the urine is clear then that is an indicator that they are using steroids, but why?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

rectus said:


> I don't think it's the Test E, I think it's the Vitamin B. You said that if the urine is clear then that is an indicator that they are using steroids, but why?


Oh no, let me rephrase that.

When they drug test for weed and stuff, if you hand them a clear urine specimen then they tend to be suspect of something going on.

I think it is B-3 and creatine as the color will come from B-3 and the creatine will be in the urine (this needs to be in there or they think you are tampering) with the masking drug test kits.

Beating a drug test basically would give you a diuretic and then drink like 58 oz of water, after 5 times going to the bathroom, you are clean for like the next 8 hours.

You can also do that buy drinking so much water that when you pee pee you will just pee water, if you do this with a drug test they will suspect you are gaming the system, this is why you take the B-vitamins to give the urine color (even with alot of water), and the creatine so it does not look like you are gaming the system.

Sorry, should have been more explicit.

Drug testing kits do work, I did it myself and even got high the day before the test.

I think it was 6 caplets and a 1oz bottle of stuff, then 58 oz of water.

Once that diuretic kicked in I had to go to the bathroom so much that I was afraid to drive home with just over 1 mile away.

No kidding, once I left the bathroom, I got back to my area at work then had to go again.

I did pass though.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

OOooooh I get ya


----------

